# Spots on nose, loss of hair



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, my 10 month old Vizsla had a few spots / blisters on her nose which have now cleared completely after a course of antibiotics from our vet. Once the blisters fell off it left a small bald patch where the spots where. It has been a few weeks now but it seems the hair is not growing back and the patches are very obvious as they are like lighter in colour to her skin. Will the hair & colour eventually grow back?.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The hair should grow back, it just takes a while. One of mine hit a barbed wire fence on her back. After 4 months the hair almost covers it.


----------

